# Pte. Colin William Wilmot - 1 Fd Amb -  July 6 2008



## ENGINEERS WIFE (7 Jul 2008)

Canadian soldier killed by explosion in Afghanistan 

By Alexander Panetta, The Canadian Press

KANDAHAR, Afghanistan - A Canadian military medic lauded by peers for his quick smile, sharp intellect, and generous heart has been killed by an explosion during a foot patrol in Afghanistan. 


Pte. Colin William Wilmot died during a patrol Sunday in the Panjwaii district near Kandahar city. 


He is the 87th Canadian soldier killed in the Afghanistan mission. 


The Edmonton-based medic was remembered by peers as the top student in his basic medical course and a young man with a perpetually sunny disposition. 


They said he was not originally scheduled to join the current rotation in Afghanistan, but demanded to be sent. 


"He quickly marched in to see his regiment sergeant-major to indicate he was eager to serve," said Brig.-Gen. Denis Thompson, Canada's top soldier in Afghanistan. 


"Colin wanted it known that should a spot become available on the mission, he wanted in. 


"He was selected to fill a vacancy soon after, because he was motivated, he was skilled, and because he was eager to make a difference in the lives of ordinary Afghans." 


He is the first Canadian soldier killed in combat since early June. 


More recently, one soldier died in a fall into a wall during a night-time patrol, and another died just days ago in a base sleeping quarters for reasons still being investigated. 


Wilmot leaves behind a fiancee, Laura.


----------



## mr.rhtuner (7 Jul 2008)

RIP brother


----------



## fire_guy686 (7 Jul 2008)

Rest Easy Pte Wilmot.


----------



## King Elessar (7 Jul 2008)

RIP Pte Wilmot


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jul 2008)

ISAF Statement:  "An ISAF soldier died Sunday from injuries sustained in an explosion in southern Afghanistan.  “Our deepest sympathies go out to the soldier's family, friends and fellow soldiers today,” said Captain (UK Royal Navy) Michael Finney, ISAF Chief PAO and acting ISAF spokesperson. “We have lost a valuable member of our team and this loss will be felt across ISAF. This soldier died while helping to bring security and peace to the people of Afghanistan.”  In accordance with ISAF policy, ISAF does not release the casualty’s nationality prior to the relevant national authority doing so.  Next of kin have been notified."


----------



## manhole (7 Jul 2008)

Our thoughts and prayers go out to his family and friends.......Thank you for your service...


----------



## rmc_wannabe (7 Jul 2008)

Rest in peace brother


----------



## GUNS (7 Jul 2008)

Lord, hold our troops in your loving hands.
Protect them as they protect others.
Bless them and their families for the selfless acts they preform for those in need.

My condolences to the family


----------



## Mike Baker (7 Jul 2008)

Damn this bad news! What a fu**ing way to start the week :'(

Rest in Peace Pte Wilmot  


-Deadpan


----------



## Mike Baker (7 Jul 2008)

DND News Release



> OTTAWA – At approximately 12:50 a.m., Kandahar time, on July 5, a Canadian soldier suffered critical injuries and later died when an explosive device detonated near a dismounted security patrol in Panjwayi District.
> 
> The fallen soldier is Private Colin William Wilmot, a medic serving with the Health Services Support Unit in Afghanistan attached to 2nd Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry Battle Group. His home unit was 1 Field Ambulance, based in Edmonton, Alberta.
> 
> ...


----------



## tomahawk6 (7 Jul 2008)

My condolences to the Wilmot family. RIP Pte Wilmot.

I have fought a good fight, I have finished my course, I have kept the faith. -2 Tim. :7


----------



## R933ex (7 Jul 2008)

RIP Pte. Wilmot  And thank you for your service to Canada and the people of Afghanistan


----------



## ark (7 Jul 2008)

RIP Soldier


----------



## stryte (7 Jul 2008)

RIP Pte. Wilmot


----------



## BernDawg (7 Jul 2008)

Stand easy lad your work is done.


----------



## Rocketryan (7 Jul 2008)

Rest in Peace Pte Wilmot


----------



## Sig_Des (7 Jul 2008)

Another OHS alumni to get hit. I remember Colin from HS. Always smiling.

Rest in Peace.


----------



## justin.c (7 Jul 2008)

The sacrifices these men make every day overseas make me prouder to be a Canadian.

Rest in peace Pte. Wilmot


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jul 2008)

Statement by Governor General/Commander in Chief:  "It is with a very heavy heart that I learned of the tragic death of Private Colin William Wilmot, who perished while on patrol in Kandahar.  The driving force behind the international convention against antipersonnel landmines, Canada is pained to see another of its sons struck down by these explosive killing devices.  It was to support the Afghan people in their desire to escape this life of constant menace and violence that Private Wilmot agreed to brave all the dangers and gave his life. We must salute his courage and recognize the absolute commitment to humanity of this worthy young man.  In these difficult times, my husband Jean-Daniel Lafond and I join with all Canadians in expressing our heartfelt condolences to his family and friends, and of course his comrades who continue to carry out their mission in Afghanistan. May they know how much we share this terrible loss."

Statement by Prime Minister:  "Prime Minister Stephen Harper issued the following statement today on the death of Private Colin William Wilmot:  "I would like to express my heartfelt condolences to the family, friends, and loved ones of Private Colin William Wilmot, who died in Afghanistan on July 5. The thoughts and prayers of the nation are with them during this time of great sorrow.  “As a medic working in Kandahar province, Private Wilmot was strongly committed to treating members of both the Canadian Forces and Afghan National Security Forces injured in combat. He participated in numerous security patrols with his fellow soldiers to ensure that immediate medical assistance was available if someone got hurt. Tragically, he was critically wounded on such a patrol in the Panjwayi District when an explosive device detonated.  “The dedication and bravery of Private Wilmot will long be remembered by Canadians and Afghans alike. We mourn the loss of this exceptional Canadian."  Private Wilmot was a medic serving with the Health Services Support Unit in Afghanistan and was attached to the 2nd Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry Battle Group. His home unit was 1 Field Ambulance, based in Edmonton, Alberta."

Statement by Minister of National Defence:  "The Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister of the Atlantic Canada Opportunities Agency, issued the following statement today on the death of a Canadian soldier:  "It is with great sadness that I learned yesterday of the death of Private Colin William Wilmot in Afghanistan. On behalf of the Department of National Defence and the Canadian Forces, I would like to offer our deepest sympathies to the family and friends of this valiant soldier. We grieve with them during this difficult time.  Private Wilmot, a medic serving with the Health Services Support Unit in Afghanistan, died when an explosive device detonated near a dismounted security patrol in Panjwayi District.  Canada is in Afghanistan at the request of the democratically elected government, and as part of a NATO-led, UN-mandated mission to help build a stable, democratic, and self-sufficient society.  The Canadian Forces is making an immense difference in the lives of Afghans while protecting and promoting both Canadian and international security. Despite our grief, we will continue our important mission to bring peace and stability to the people of Afghanistan.  Private Wilmot was a dedicated and professional soldier, who will be dearly missed. His sacrifice will not be forgotten."  Private Wilmot was a medic serving with the Health Services Support Unit in Afghanistan and was attached to the 2nd Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry Battle Group. His home unit was 1 Field Ambulance, based in Edmonton, Alberta."

_- edited to fix PM link -_


----------



## sigtech (7 Jul 2008)

R.I.P Brother


----------



## Teeps74 (7 Jul 2008)

Rest now brother, we will not forget.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Jul 2008)

Hit's home with the same first name, RIP Colin


----------



## geo (7 Jul 2008)

Rest now, Pte Wilmot
your work is done

My condolences to the Family, friends and comrades

At the going down of the sun
and in the morn
we will remember them!

CHIMO!


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Jul 2008)

Sad news, received later today (I was afk for about a week: camping and all).  RIP, I can only imagine the comfort he brought as a medic.  Rest easy!


----------



## Cloud Cover (7 Jul 2008)

Sad news indeed. My deepest condolences to the family and loved ones for the pain and ultimate sacrifice you have endured.


----------



## old medic (7 Jul 2008)

http://www.edmontonsun.com/News/2008/07/07/6088686.html

Canadian soldier remembered as dedicated medic
By THE CANADIAN PRESS 



> FREDERICTON — A Canadian soldier killed by a roadside bomb while on foot patrol near Kandahar City is being remembered today by friends as a caring person and a dedicated medic.
> 
> Pte. Colin William Wilmot is the 87th soldier to die as part of the Afghan mission.
> 
> ...


----------



## tech2002 (7 Jul 2008)

RIP Pte Wilmot


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (7 Jul 2008)

Mon Jul 07, 2008 

AFGHANISTAN -- The body of Pte. Colin Wilmot will be returned to Canada on Wednesday when a repatriation ceremony will be held at CFB Trenton. 

The Edmonton-based medic was critically injured Sunday while on patrol in the Panjwai district.  He was pronounced dead on arrival at a military hospital at Khandahar airfield.

Pte. Wilmot is the 87th soldier killed in Afghanistan and the first killed in action since mid-June.  

The repatriation ceremony will be held at 2 p.m. Wednesday in Trenton.  The motorcade is expected to pass through Northumberland at approximately 3 p.m. and through Durham Region about 3:30. 

Updates to the schedule will be posted on newsdurhamregion.com and northumberlandnews.com. 



Very sad news for all.  I will head down to the overpass on Wed to pay my respects to you and your family.

RIP Pte Wilmot.  Thank your sacrifice and dedication.  It's guys like you that make our world a better place.  Thank you.
Thoughts go out to his family, friends and brothers in arms and I hope that you will be able to find joy in life and that it time come soon.
Thank you, Robin


----------



## old medic (7 Jul 2008)

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/new-brunswick/story/2008/07/07/afghansoldierkilled.html

Grew up in Fredericton, based in Edmonton, loved for his wit and intellect



> A Canadian military medic who lobbied hard to be sent to Afghanistan was killed by an explosion early Sunday near the city of Kandahar.
> 
> Pte. Colin William Wilmot died after a bomb exploded while he was on overnight foot patrol with troops from the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry in the Panjwaii district.
> 
> ...


With files from the Canadian Press


----------



## old medic (7 Jul 2008)

Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan remembered as dedicated medic

John Cotter, THE CANADIAN PRESS
Published Monday July 7th, 2008

Copy at: http://www.canadaeast.com/search/article/347234



> EDMONTON - The death of young army medic, Pte. Colin Wilmot, in a bomb explosion in Afghanistan reverberated across Canada Monday as family, friends and military comrades tried to cope with his loss.
> 
> The 24-year-old came from a family with a long history of military service. Wilmot's stepfather, Eric Craig, a warrant officer with 2 Royal Canadian Horse Artillery at CFB Petawawa in Ontario, was given the news as he prepared for his own deployment to Kandahar.
> 
> ...



Medic graduated at top of his class
Elise Stolte and Emily Senger, edmontonjournal.com
Published: Monday, July 07



> EDMONTON -  Pte. Colin William Wilmot, killed in Afghanistan Sunday, graduated at the top of his class.
> 
> "He was a keen and intelligent young soldier," said his commanding officer, Lt.-Col. Christopher Linford, who also trained the Canadian medic.
> 
> ...


----------



## medaid (8 Jul 2008)

RIP Mate.


----------



## darmil (8 Jul 2008)

RIP Colin I escorted him to MSG he was in my RG31 really friendly guy.


----------



## tomahawk6 (9 Jul 2008)




----------



## old medic (9 Jul 2008)

Body of Afghanistan casualty Pte. Colin Wilmot to return home Wednesday

08/07/2008 4:05:00 PM
THE CANADIAN PRESS
Wire - numerous links



> CFB TRENTON, Ont. - The body of an Edmonton-based army medic who was killed in Afghanistan on the weekend is expected to return to Canada on Wednesday.
> 
> Pte. Colin Wilmot, 24, of 1 Field Ambulance, died from his injuries Saturday after an explosive device detonated while he was on a night patrol in the volatile Panjwaii district.
> 
> ...




http://www.gnb.ca/cnb/news/pre/2008e1004pr.htm

Premier's message regarding death of Pte. Colin Wilmot (08/07/08)
NB 1004
July 8, 2008



> FREDERICTON (CNB) - The following message was released today by Premier Shawn Graham, following the death of Pte. Colin Wilmot:
> 
> Like all New Brunswickers, I am deeply saddened to learn today of the loss of Pte. Colin Wilmot, a medic serving with the Health Services Support Unit in Afghanistan. Pte. Wilmot grew up in New Brunswick as part of a family with a long history of military service.
> 
> ...


----------



## old medic (9 Jul 2008)

http://www.nationalpost.com/related/topics/story.html?id=638747

Canadian medic killed on foot patrol
Graham Thomson, Canwest News Service  Published: Tuesday, July 08, 2008



> KANDAHAR AIRFIELD, Afghanistan - Combat medic Colin Wilmot didn't want to be left behind when his friends shipped out for Afghanistan from Edmonton in February. So, he pestered his regimental sergeant major to let him go with them.
> 
> "He wasn't slated for this tour," Chief Warrant Officer Chris Kaye said yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## old medic (9 Jul 2008)

Body of army medic killed in Afghanistan returns home
The Canadian Press
Copy at:
http://www.theguardian.pe.ca/index.cfm?sid=151311&sc=117



> FREDERICTON — The body of an army medic who was killed in Afghanistan on the weekend returned home Wednesday in a ceremony at Canadian Forces Base Trenton in eastern Ontario.
> Pte. Colin Wilmot, 24, died from his injuries Saturday after an explosive device detonated while he was on a night patrol in the volatile Panjwaii district.
> Wilmot, who grew up in New Brunswick in the Fredericton area, was remembered fondly in the Maritime province Wednesday.
> “He was part of us,” said Pam Gilbert, general manager of the Esso community store in New Maryland, N.B., and the woman who hired Wilmot the year before he joined the military.
> ...


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (9 Jul 2008)

These are pics that I took today at the Vic Park overpass as Pte Colin Wilmot as he took his final journey of the Highway of Heroes.  

Sorry I didn't turn the one pic the right way, but I am a little retarded when it comes to the computer.


----------



## old medic (10 Jul 2008)

http://www.northumberlandtoday.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=1107529

Repatriation of Private Colin William Wilmot
87th Canadian Forces Afghan fatality
Posted By Pete Fisher - Mandy Martin



> The repatriation of Canadian medic Private Colin William Wilmot took place at CFB Trenton Wednesday afternoon. Pte. Wilmot was killed during a foot patrol in Panjwai district of Khandahar, Afghanistan on Sunday.
> 
> Private Wilmot was serving with a field ambulance unit in Edmonton and was not originally scheduled to deploy to the battlefield, but he lobbied for the job and eventually got attached to the Canadian battle group.
> 
> ...



http://www.northumberlandnews.com/northumberland/news/northumberland/article/102493

Medic travels Highway of Heroes
By Heather Case



> NORTHUMBERLAND - Supporters bearing Canadian flags stood on the Colborne/Castleton Hwy. 401 overpass  Wednesday afternoon to honour Private. Colin Wilmot.
> 
> Casleton resident Margaret Blight stands on the bridge for every passing repatriation motorcade to show her support.
> 
> ...




Image Gallery - Daily Gleaner - 4 images
http://dailygleaner.canadaeast.com/thumbs.php?id=350215


Fallen soldier 'was part of us'
Published Thursday July 10th, 2008
By HEATHER MCLAUGHLIN
http://dailygleaner.canadaeast.com/front/article/350215



> The sign in front of the New Maryland Esso says, 'We will remember,' as 24 Canadian flags barely stir in the humid air.
> 
> Flags in front of village buildings remained at half-mast Wednesday as many in the community just outside Fredericton paused to ponder the life of a polite young man with friendly eyes behind his wire-rimmed eyeglasses.
> 
> ...


With files from The Canadian Press


----------



## old medic (13 Jul 2008)

http://dailygleaner.canadaeast.com/classifieds/obituaries/listing.php?id=148351&t=0&c=8&pub=4&period=&print



> WILMOT, PTE. COLIN WILLIAM The passing of Pte. Colin William Wilmot of CFB Edmonton, AB, occurred on Saturday, July 5, 2008 at Kandahar Province, Afghanistan. Born on May 12, 1984 in Fredericton, NB, he was the son of Warrant Officer Eric P. Craig of Petawawa, ON and the late Shirley Lorraine (Mann) Craig. Pte Colin Wilmot was a medic with 1 Field Ambulance serving in Afghanistan. He was a very athletic young man, who was proud to serve his country. In addition to his step-father, Colin is survived by his birth father, Colin Bernard Wilmot of Fredericton, NB; sister, Kathleen Jones Kingston of Fredericton, NB and fiancée, Laura English of Moncton, NB. Besides his mother, he was predeceased by his brother-in-law, David Trevis Kingston. Funeral arrangements are incomplete at this time and are under the care and direction of York Funeral Home, 302 Brookside Drive, Fredericton, NB (506) 458-9538.


----------

